# 1991 D21 U-Joints



## beautyred91 (May 8, 2009)

Hi
I have a 1991 Hardbody d21 Longbox Pickup (VIN: J.....Japanese made). I have had some vibration in it recently and realized my front u-joint was toast. I took it to the dealer and they said that in order to replace the u-joints I need a whole new driveshaft.
I am just wondering if anyone has heard of this before or is the dealer just trying to take me for a ride (they want $950can for a new driveshaft). 
If for some reason I do need to replace the driveshaft whats the ebst route to take? I have heard it can be a lot cheaper just to have one made, I have also looked in Powertrain Industries for a brand new one but as I live in Canada by the time I pay shipping and duty etc it still won;t be cheap. I would like to avoid finding one in a scrap yard as I would worry about the same problem occuring.
If you have any thoughts/comments that would be great!
Thanks


----------



## bigal07 (Jun 27, 2009)

i have a 91 hardbody also and i had to replace the carrier bearing right before the u-joint and im pretty sure that it comes apart just like any other one not sure though if it would make a difference that mine is short bed extended cab or not but im sure mine can be replaced without a new driveshaft


----------

